# MTB Permanente in St. Ingbert



## snoopy-bike (13. Dezember 2006)

*Gott sei dank!!*

Es ist geschafft.....endlich!

Die letzte Genehmigungshürde ist geschafft, gestern Abend hat der St. Ingberter Stadtrat dem Streckenentwurf der Arbeitsgruppe zugestimmt.

Es war ein harter und langwieriger Kampf um die Permanente (bereits im Jahr 2002 gab es schon Planungen)!
Letztendlich ist eine Strecke herausgekommen, die den Anforderungen einer "richtigen MTB-Strecke" voll entspricht!

Die Geschichte hat sich ja in letzter Zeit als "Lachnummer" (Zitat OB Jung) weit über die Stadtgrenzen hinaus entwickelt.
Manchmal hatte man wirklich den Eindruck, wir würden hier ein atomares Endlager oder eine neue "Startbahn West" einrichten!

Eins sei noch gesagt; die Strecke ist selbstverständlich ein KOMPROMISS!
Will heißen, dass es hier und da vielleicht eine andere, für MTB'er interessantere Streckenführung gegeben hätte - aber die verschiedenen Interessenlagen (nicht zuletzt auch vom Grundeigentümer Saarforst) mussten in den langwierigen Beratungen berücksichtigt werden.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist ALLES drin, Technik, Single-Trails (fast ohne Ende) und jede Menge "Kondition" - es sind zwei schwierige Strecken und kleine Teilbereiche müssen sogar in "SCHWARZ" (Skipiste) markiert werden!

Ich hoffe die MTB'er wissen diese Strecken zu würdigen und ich hoffe auf die Vernunft jedes Einzelnen, was die Verhaltensweise angeht!
Nur so haben wir die Chance die Strecke als Dauereinrichtung zu erhalten und ggf. sogar auszubauen.

In diesem Sinne
Jetzt geht die Arbeit erst richtig los! (Frühsommer 2007 soll sie fertig sein)


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hey Snoop! 
Wollte dich gerade anrufen, wies gelaufen ist. Aber das hört sich ja super an! Haste mal wieder gut gemacht! Leider konnte ich nicht nach IGB kommen, Auto war weg. 
Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Strecke(n) gespannt! 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wenn die Permanente nach dem mir vorliegenden "offiziellen" Plan 
vom Ortsrat für St.Ingbert Nord, das ist der Bereich Wombacher Weiher, 
verläuft ist sie ein absoluter Witz was die Streckenführung angeht.
Wer eine MTB Strecke durch den Startbereich eines stark frequentierten
Laufstrecken-, Nordic Walking - und Naherholungsgebietes führt
ist nicht von dieser Welt oder hat Spaß daran Streßsituationen zwischen 
den Interessengruppenn gewaltsam herbeizuführen.
Zumal in diesem Bereich andere Lösungen mit deutlich geringeren
Kontaktbereichen überhaupt kein Problem sind.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!
Es sind jediglich ausgeschilderte Touren oder Trainingsstrecken, sowohl für MTBler, Walker als auch Jogger, die sich an anderen Stellen ebenso 1000mal im Wald treffen. Wieso sollte es dort nicht genauso funktionieren? Es ist ja nicht so, dass dort Hundertschaften von Leuten täglich durchrauschen, sondern vereinzelt mal kleinere Gruppen sich dort über den Weg laufen, sich höflich grüßen und freuen, dass sie nicht alleine im Wald unterwegs sind. Denn wenn was passiert ist dann immer Hilfe vor Ort. Außerdem freuen sich die MTBler mal die tollen Naherholungsgebiete zu sehen, die IGB so zu bieten hat, um auch mal am Wombacher Weiher ein Picknick machen zu dürfen, den -soweit mir bekannt ist- die Walker und Jogger nicht gepachtet haben, oder?
Gruß Limit, der immer freundlich jeden Wanderer, Hundegassiführer, etc. im Wald grüßt, egal wie grimmig derjenige gerade schaut...

edit: "stark frequentiert"??? - sind wir auf der Kaiserstraße? Wir fahren jeden Samstag mit dem MTB dort vorbei...  und auch unter der Woche in unregelmäßigen Abständen... sehe nix von starker Frequentierung...


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

Kaum genehmigt, kaum ein Thread erstellt, schon wird kritisiert. Was mich immer wieder wundert ist, dass die größten Kritiker zwar alles besser wissen, aber nie was besser machen. Ich selbst bin der MTB Permanenten IGB eher neutral gegenüber eingestellt, da ich nicht abschätzen kann, welche Vor- und Nachteile diese für mich als Mountainbiker bringt. Maße es mir aber nicht an, darüber zu urteilen, weil ich weder was dazu beigetragen und schon gar nicht etwas dagegen unternommen habe, sondern freue mich einfach für die Macher und vor allem für Snoopy, dass nach so langer Zeit, endlich die Bemühungen entlohnt werden. Immerhin wird hier was für Mountainbiker getan und das ist von meinem Standpunkt aus, in erster Linie mal als positiv zu betrachten. Wie sich das Ganze entwickelt, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Und das Snoopy's Engagement für den Mountainbikesport nicht von dieser Welt ist, sondern überirdisch ist, wissen wir schon lange  

Grüße.


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (13. Dezember 2006)

GLÜCKWUNSCH !   
dann freuen wir uns auf die erste Tour auf der schwarzen Piste,
........ vielleicht ja auch mal mit Licht ?

Grüsse  .T.O.O.L.


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Es sind jediglich ausgeschilderte Touren oder Trainingsstrecken, sowohl für MTBler, Walker als auch Jogger, die sich an anderen Stellen ebenso 1000mal im Wald treffen. Wieso sollte es dort nicht genauso funktionieren? Es ist ja nicht so, dass dort Hundertschaften von Leuten täglich durchrauschen,
> sondern vereinzelt mal kleinere Gruppen sich dort über den Weg laufen, sich höflich grüßen und freuen, dass sie nicht alleine im Wald unterwegs sind. Denn wenn was passiert ist dann immer Hilfe vor Ort. Außerdem freuen sich die MTBler mal die tollen Naherholungsgebiete zu sehen, die IGB so zu bieten hat, um auch mal am Wombacher Weiher ein Picknick machen zu dürfen, den -soweit mir bekannt ist- die Walker und Jogger nicht gepachtet haben, oder?
> Gruß Limit, der immer freundlich jeden Wanderer, Hundegassiführer, etc. im Wald grüßt, egal wie grimmig derjenige gerade schaut...
> ...




du fährst also vom Wombacher Weiher Richtung Schule/Kirche über den Asphaltweg?
Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du dich dort nicht auskennst,
es gibt dort viele schöne Alternativwege.
Die Permanente könnte problemlos den Wombacher Weiher streifen 
um den MTBler ein Picknick zu ermöglichen (Wieviel hast du denn in diesem 
Jahr im St.Ingberter Wald gemacht?) ohne dann den Haupteinfallweg zu 
benutzen.
Es geht doch final darum das alle Waldbesucher miteinander auskommen und
dann ist es kontraproduktiv solche Streckenabschnitte einzubauen.
Und allein die Streckenführung hat schon ausgereicht das sich die Anwohner
im Mühlwald aufregen bevor der 1 MTBler dort gefahren ist.

Aber das interessiert ja nicht, Hauptsache eine (nicht ganz so) tolle Strecke.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. Dezember 2006)

Wer zwingt dich dort zu fahren ?


----------



## Freistiler (13. Dezember 2006)

Eben! Glückwunsch zur Strecke; man sollte sich freuen eine weitere Genehmigung zu haben statt das Glas jetzt gleich halbleer zu sehen! Man kann sich ja als MTBler etwas zurücknehmen wenn man weiß daß es dort Konfliktpotenzial gibt. Rücksichtnahme muß man im Wald immer etwas an den Tag legen, oder?


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Kaum genehmigt, kaum ein Thread erstellt, schon wird kritisiert. Was mich immer wieder wundert ist, dass die größten Kritiker zwar alles besser wissen, aber nie was besser machen. Ich selbst bin der MTB Permanenten IGB eher neutral gegenüber eingestellt, da ich nicht abschätzen kann, welche Vor- und Nachteile diese für mich als Mountainbiker bringt. Maße es mir aber nicht an, darüber zu urteilen, weil ich weder was dazu beigetragen und schon gar nicht etwas dagegen unternommen habe, sondern freue mich einfach für die Macher und vor allem für Snoopy, dass nach so langer Zeit, endlich die Bemühungen entlohnt werden. Immerhin wird hier was für Mountainbiker getan und das ist von meinem Standpunkt aus, in erster Linie mal als positiv zu betrachten. Wie sich das Ganze entwickelt, wird die Zukunft zeigen. Und das Snoopy's Engagement für den Mountainbikesport nicht von dieser Welt ist, sondern überirdisch ist, wissen wir schon lange
> 
> Grüße.



du wohnst in Kirkel und fährst vermutlich weniger in dem Bereich.
Bei mir betrifft es meine Hausstrecken und ich kann es sehr wohl beurteilen.
Ich hätte gern mitgemacht, aber ich hatte gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
Ebenso wollte ich etwas gegen die Streckenführung unternehmen sobald ich sie kannte, 
allerdings war die Information und Kommunikation gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit eher 
dürftig.
Und sobald ich etwas wußte und nachfragen wollte war ein gewisser Snoopy 
ja mehr angepisst als auskunftsfreudig.

Ihr solltet euch mal die Frage stellen ob solche Aktionen bei denen Einzelne
entscheiden was gut ist und was nicht tatsächlich zur Förderung der 
Akzeptanz des MTB Sports dienen.

Und es gibt auch andere Meinungen als eure, auch wenn es schwer zu akzeptieren ist.  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Wer zwingt dich dort zu fahren ?



ich wohne dort....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (13. Dezember 2006)

top  die ein odere andere Streckenführung wird sicher noch dazu kommen


----------



## PirateSB (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> ich wohne dort....



...dann gewöhn dich lieber schon mal daran!  

nein, scherz bei seite. natürlich kann man hier auch einer anderen meinung sein, ...aber von einem witz zu sprechen, ist ja m.e. doch schon etwas übertrieben. ich kenne snoop jetzt nicht näher (persönlich), aber bei dem was ich in sachen engagement z. thematik mtb seinerseits so mitbekommen habe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwas "lächerliches" gemacht wurde. 

vorher war nix - jetzt ist was am start, so siehts doch nun mal aus. es ist ja nur ein angebot, kein muss. (ja ich weiß, die hausstrecke...)


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht stehe ich ja auch gerade aufm Schlauch aber:
Was hindert langlang daran, sein Hausstrecke weiterhin zu fahren auch wenn das Teil jetzt als âpermanenteâ ausgezeichnet ist ?
Werden halt mehr Biker unterwegs seinâ¦


----------



## 007ike (13. Dezember 2006)

da oben steht doch, dass die Streckenführung z.T. ein Kompromiss sei, d.h. sie wurde nicht nur von einer Person erstellt. Ich hoffe mal, dass du jetzt nicht nur auf der Permanenten fahren darfst und der Rest des Waldes Tabu für MTBler ist!
Wenn nicht kannst du dir ja selber die schönsten Strecken zusammen stellen und brauchst ja gar keine Permanente! Gerade weil du dich ja im Wald auskennst sehe ich dich nicht als Zielgruppe für dieses Projekt! Eher mich, wenn ich mal alleine um St.Ingbert was fahren will, wo ich mich nicht auskenne. Und ich würde sie jetzt erst mal testen wollen und dann maulen oder eben nicht.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> du wohnst in Kirkel und fährst vermutlich weniger in dem Bereich.
> Bei mir betrifft es meine Hausstrecken und ich kann es sehr wohl beurteilen.
> Ich hätte gern mitgemacht, aber ich hatte gar nicht die Möglichkeit dazu.
> Ebenso wollte ich etwas gegen die Streckenführung unternehmen sobald ich sie kannte,
> ...



Du beurteilst nicht, du verurteilst, das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Ich fahre entgegen deiner Vermutung sehr oft in der Gegend. 

Was den Informationsfluss angeht kann ich nur soviel dazu sagen, dass ich als aktiver MTBler eigentlich immer über den Stand informiert war. Das liegt aber vieleicht auch daran, dass ich häufig die angebotenen Möglichkeiten, wie MTB Treffs, Marathons, Rennen, usw. besuche. Dass über die MTB Permanente nicht täglich in den 8 Uhr Nachrichten berichtet wird, sollte klar sein, oder?
Wenn du wirklich was bewegen wolltest, wäre vieleicht der richtige Weg gewesen, in den Verein einzutreten, der die Permanente initiiert hat und dort aktiv an der Planung mitzuarbeiten? Ich bin übrigens selbst kein Mitglied des RSC St. Ingbert.
Die Mittel auf politischer Ebene muss ich dir ja nicht näher erläutern.

Fördern geht einher mit etwas tun und wenn es einige Wenige sind, die etwas tun und entscheiden, ist es meiner Meinung nach immernoch besser, als wenn niemand etwas unternimmt. (Und  dieser Satz von mir als Punk  )

Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, kann aber nicht verstehen, warum du erst im nachhinein so offensiv wirst, wenn dir daran so offensichtlich viel am Herzen liegt?

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (13. Dezember 2006)

So. Jetzt erst mal alle tief Luft holen, aus dem Fenster schauen, den Ausblick geniessen, sich auf das Wichtige besinnen, auf Weihnachten freuen.

*Erstmal Glückwunsch an Snoopy endlich die Genehmigungen durch zu haben. 
Ich freue mich schon die Permanente in IGB mal abzufahren.*

Diese Permanente heist jetzt nicht, dass man dort fahren muss. Ortskundige werden sicherlich hier und da mal einen "Abstecher" fahren. Sie dient als Wegweise für diejenigen die sich eben nicht auskennen, mit der Beschilderung aber wissen was auf sie zukommt und wonach sie sich richten können.

Komplikationen mit anderen Waldmitbenutzern habe ich persönlich eher selten erlebt. Solange man freundlich bleibt ist alles in Ordnung. Schwarze Schafe gibt es aber überall.

Die Sache mit dem öffentlich diskutieren war eine nette Idee, leider ist sie an "ungeschriebenen Forenregeln" gescheitert. Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. Hier möchte man eine öffentliche Diskussion anregen und dort möchte man nicht unbedingt mit Forenpseudonym und Realname direkt angesprochen werden, zumal eine persönliche Anfrage per PN diskreter gewesen wäre und nach Absprache durchaus eine öffentliche Diskussion, die zwar kurz vor Abschluss der Planungsphase nicht mehr viel hätte verändern können, möglich gewesen wäre.


Das Engagement jedes einzelnen zeigt, wie ernst er es meint und bei snoopy bin ich mir sicher, dass er es ernst meint und mit allen Involvierten einen guten Kompromiss bei der Planung für alle Beteiligten gefunden hat. Ausserdem bin ich mir sicher, dass snoopy durchaus um die Probleme von Wanderern, Läufern, Walkern, Hundegassi-Führern und Was-Weis-Ich-Nicht-Noch-Wer Bescheid weis.

Eine Anmerkung am Rande gilt denjenigen, die Nachts durch den Wald fahren. Soweit ich weis, wird es vom Forst wegen der Nachtruhe der Tiere, nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man nachts mit heller Beleuchtung durch den  Wald rauscht, allenfalls geduldet.

Fazit: Die Permanente mag nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, aber sie ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, um die MTB'ler ein Stückweit gesellschaftsfähiger im Wald zu machen und jeder kann sich gerne engagieren um in Zukunft noch weitere Schritte in die richtige Richtung zu machen. Hier gilt nicht jeder für sich, sondern alle zusammen.

In diesem Sinne, seit nett zueinander, auch hier im Forum.

weihnachtliche Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn die Permanente nach dem mir vorliegenden "offiziellen" Plan
> vom Ortsrat für St.Ingbert Nord, das ist der Bereich Wombacher Weiher,
> ...



Eigentlich ist es gelinde gesagt schon eine Frechheit was hier Einzelne von sich geben und eigentlich erübrigt es sich von selbst auf solche Äußerungen eine Antwort zu geben.
Antwort ist im Übrigen auch kein Problem, wenn man die Regeln eines Forums und die darin enthaltenen Personen respektiert! 

Es ist schön für "langlang", dass er sich in seinem heimischen Wald auskennt und es erfüllt mich ehrlich gesagt mit Stolz! - Glückwunsch!
Aber es wird keiner gezwungen auf den MTB Strecken zu fahren!
Es gibt kein Gesetz dass besagt, dass in Zukunft diese Strecken die Einzigen sind, die in St. Ingbert befahren werden dürfen!

Ich möchte nochmals ausdrücklich betonen, dass es sich bei diesen Strecken um keine "Trainingsstrecken" im üblichen Sinn handelt - hier ist es in der Tat besser - bei Tempofahrten zumindest,  auf z.T. weniger frequentierte Bereiche auzuweichen -.

Bei den MTB Permanenten in St. Ingbert handelt es sich in erster Linie um ein touristisches Angebot, bei dem der Lückenschluß "Saarland - Radland" langsam geschlossen werden soll!
Und was nützen Touristen Wege, die Abseits jeder Lokalität und Einkehrmöglichkeit liegen?

Und wie es schon immer war: "Wohl dem der Lesen und Schreiben kann!"

Wie bereits beschrieben, ist die Strecke ist ein Kompromiss z.T. auch mit dem Waldeigner!

Und das erkläre ich Dir lieber "langlang" gerne so lange bist Du's vielleicht kappiert hast! 
....aber das kann wohl dauern   ....habe ich zumindest den Eindruck!


----------



## Kelme (13. Dezember 2006)

Glückwunsch zur Strecke. Dass so eine Strecke immer Kompromiss sein wird, ist klar. Kleine Erfahrungen von den permanenten Strecken im MTB-Park-Pfälzerwald.
Zielgruppe sind hier auch nicht die Locals, die mit Sicherheit andere Strecken unter die Stollen nehmen. Die ausgeschilderten Strecken sind aber für Besucher und weniger ortskundige Biker, die sich nicht mit Kartenstudium oder GPS-Routenplanung auseinander setzen wollen, eine willkommene Alternative. Hinfahren - losfahren - (hoffentlich) nicht verfahren. Genau in diesem Sinne funktionieren die Parkstrecken bei uns auch. Dieser "gelenkte" Bikerstrom (...strömchen) nimmt den Druck von anderen Strecken und führt dort zur Entspannung. Es sei denn es wird permanent weiter gegen die Einrichtung gestänkert (und teilweise sabotiert).
Das Thema Weiterentwicklung, Anpassung und Fortschreibung muss sich entwickeln. Die Wunschroute mit allen Schmankerln kriegt man eh nicht im ersten Anlauf genehmigt.


Kelme - wir reiten nach Westen.


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Und das erkläre ich Dir lieber "langlang" gerne so lange bist Du's vielleicht kappiert hast!
> ....aber das kann wohl dauern   ....habe ich zumindest den Eindruck!




kein Bedarf, deine Beiträge und Auftritte sind selbsterklärend genug.  
und das du beurteilen kannst was ich begreife zweifele ich sehr an.


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Du beurteilst nicht, du verurteilst,
> Wenn du wirklich was bewegen wolltest, wäre vieleicht der richtige Weg gewesen, in den Verein einzutreten, der die Permanente initiiert hat und dort aktiv an der Planung mitzuarbeiten? Ich bin übrigens selbst kein Mitglied des RSC St. Ingbert.
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin Mitglied im RSC  
ich habe trotz Verfolgung des Themas keine Infos bekommen das der RSC
 involviert ist, (und für mich ist 1 Person = Verein.)

Ich akzeptiere auch deine Meinung, und danke für die Akzeptanz meiner Meinung, nochmals zur Untermauerung: 
die Permanente ist  "nicht als Trainingsstrecke" gedacht
und für "Ortstfremde", gerade deshalb wäre eine teilweise andere Strecke,
speziell für die Akzeptanz der Nicht MTBler, sinnvoll gewesen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Genau in diesem Sinne funktionieren die Parkstrecken bei uns auch. Dieser "gelenkte" Bikerstrom (...strömchen) nimmt den Druck von anderen Strecken und führt dort zur Entspannung.
> 
> 
> Kelme - wir reiten nach Westen.



Deswegen sollten meiner Meinung nach die stark frequentierten Bereiche
umfahren werden.



Kelme schrieb:


> Es sei denn es wird permanent weiter gegen die Einrichtung gestänkert (und teilweise sabotiert).
> 
> 
> Kelme - wir reiten nach Westen.



genau das ist das Problem, bereits jetzt! werden Teilbereiche der zukünftigen
Strecke von Anwohnern "sabotiert" (versperren des Weges mit Baumwurzeln usw)  
aus lauter Angst vor  
Zitat: den 1000den MTBlern die über diese Strecke rasen
Dieses Zitat fiel bei einer Infoveranstaltung, ich habe dem widersprochen und
auch versucht darzulegen das die Strecke als Tourismusevent gedacht ist und
nicht als Rennstrecke. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem öffentlich diskutieren war eine nette Idee, leider ist sie an "ungeschriebenen Forenregeln" gescheitert. Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. Hier möchte man eine öffentliche Diskussion anregen und dort möchte man nicht unbedingt mit Forenpseudonym und Realname direkt angesprochen werden, zumal eine persönliche Anfrage per PN diskreter gewesen wäre und nach Absprache durchaus eine öffentliche Diskussion, die zwar kurz vor Abschluss der Planungsphase nicht mehr viel hätte verändern können, möglich gewesen wäre.
> 
> 
> In diesem Sinne, seit nett zueinander, auch hier im Forum.
> ...



Die Regel war mir nicht bekannt, daher habe ich den Thread auch von Thomas
löschen lassen.
Z.T. anonym, wir sind im Internet, selbst wenn ich komplett fremd bin lese
ich zwei Beiträge von s....-b... und klicke auf die angegebenen Links, dann weiß ich wie
der Ersteller mit Realnamen heißt und wie er aussieht.  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Wiseman (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> Die Regel war mir nicht bekannt, daher habe ich den Thread auch von Thomas
> löschen lassen.
> Z.T. anonym, wir sind im Internet, selbst wenn ich komplett fremd bin lese
> ich zwei Beiträge von s....-b... und klicke auf die angegebenen Links, dann weiß ich wie
> ...


Wie ich sagte, "ungeschrieben Forenregeln".
Das wir im Internet alle Spuren hinterlassen ist den wenigstens wirklich bewusst. Nur ist es durchaus Realität, dass sich snoopy einerseits mit Bild und Realname auf der Vereinsseite präsentiert und ihn die Mehrheit hier im Forum trotzdem nur als snoopy kennt.

Wie auch immer.
Fehler passieren und sind dazu da, dass man draus lernen kann.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> ich bin Mitglied im RSC
> ich habe trotz Verfolgung des Themas keine Infos bekommen das der RSC
> involviert ist, (und für mich ist 1 Person = Verein.)
> 
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein, weiss ich nichtmal ob der RSC involviert ist. Dass müsstest du, als RSC Mitglied ja besser wissen als ich. Für mich stellt sich das Ganze immer mehr als Problem zwischen dir und snoopy dar. Vieleicht solltet ihr euch einfach mal (privat) aussprechen, zumal ihr ja auch noch Vereinskammeraden seid.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> Deswegen sollten meiner Meinung nach die stark frequentierten Bereiche
> umfahren werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Problem wird sein, dass du solche Bereiche immer und überall antrifst. Ich komme langsam mit Snoopy überein, dass es hier wohl doch um ein atomares Endlager geht.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2006)

Mich wundert hier, dass so mancher den Sinn und Zweck der Permanente versteht, aber andere scheinbar nicht verstehen wollen. 
Warum und weshalb das ganze geplant wurde (für Ortsfremde, aus touristischem Interesse, als Trainingsstrecke, etc.), warum diese und nicht jene Streckenführung (Kompromiss mit Waldbesitzer, Förstern, Anfahren von touristisch interessanten Punkten, Einstiegsmöglichkeiten in die Strecke, Parkmöglichkeiten, etc.), wurde jetzt hier schon argumentiert.
@ Langlang: Was also noch? Sei doch mal froh, dass in IGB was passiert und vor allen Dingen auch mal was Mountainbikemäßiges. Ich weiß nicht wie lange du Mitglied bist bzw. wie lange du überhaupt MTB fährst. Aber wenn du die Entwicklung mitbekommen hast bzw. weißt wie der Verein oder das MTB Angebot vor noch ein paar Jahren aussah, dann sind wir heute Raumpartrouille und damals waren wir noch Urknall. Die Veranstaltungen (Marathons, Cross Courntry, CTF,...), die Nachwuchsarbeit in den Vereinen, der Mountainbikepark, die Permanenten,... All das war vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht einmal denkbar für den Mountainbikesport im Saarland, in dem St. Ingbert mitlerweile eine große Rolle spielt, und alleine nur ein kleine Teil davon sein zu dürfen macht mich Stolz. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Problem wird sein, dass du solche Bereiche immer und überall antrifst. Ich komme langsam mit Snoopy überein, dass es hier wohl doch um ein atomares Endlager geht.



...ich sehs schon kommen: MTB-Permanente Gegner ketten sich auf'm DB-Trail an  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2006)

Das Gute hierbei: Im Forum passiert mal wieder was spannendes... So aktiv war der Eh seid Moose Austreten nicht mehr...


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Das Gute hierbei: Im Forum passiert mal wieder was spannendes... So aktiv war der Eh seid Moose Austreten nicht mehr...



Du bist schon der zweite der das heute sagt, ich glaub ich konzentriere mich lieber wieder auf meine Mandelentzündung  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (13. Dezember 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Du bist schon der zweite der das heute sagt, ich glaub ich konzentriere mich lieber wieder auf meine Mandelentzündung
> 
> Grüße.



Dann wird da sicherlich auch was dran sein! Aber wie gesagt: Gut so!  
Aber ich geh jetzt laufen...
Gruß


----------



## Xededen (13. Dezember 2006)

ist doch alles beim Alten: Der EH ist krank  *Netbösgemeint*


----------



## langlang (13. Dezember 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:


> @ Langlang: Was also noch? Sei doch mal froh, dass in IGB was passiert und vor allen Dingen auch mal was Mountainbikemäßiges. Ich weiß nicht wie lange du Mitglied bist bzw. wie lange du überhaupt MTB fährst. Aber wenn du die Entwicklung mitbekommen hast bzw. weißt wie der Verein oder das MTB Angebot vor noch ein paar Jahren aussah, dann sind wir heute Raumpartrouille und damals waren wir noch Urknall. Die Veranstaltungen (Marathons, Cross Courntry, CTF,...), die Nachwuchsarbeit in den Vereinen, der Mountainbikepark, die Permanenten,... All das war vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht einmal denkbar für den Mountainbikesport im Saarland, in dem St. Ingbert mitlerweile eine große Rolle spielt, und alleine nur ein kleine Teil davon sein zu dürfen macht mich Stolz.
> Gruß Limit



ich habe meine Meinung gesagt, dann seit ihr über mich hergefallen.  
ich bin noch nicht so lange Mitglied im RSC, ich bin eingetreten um die
gute Nachwuchsarbeit zu würdigen
ich fahre seit ~ 17 Jahren MTB
ich habe nichts gegen den RSC gesagt
ich habe auch nichts gegen die Permanente gesagt
ich habe lediglich über einen Teilbereich der Strecke, über den ich vorher versucht
habe zu kommunizieren, meine Meinung gesagt

und damit verabschiede ich mich und werde mich hüten hier nochmal was
zu schreiben. 
schönen Abend noch

Gruß
Michael

edit: viel Spaß beim laufen ;o)


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

Xededen schrieb:


> ist doch alles beim Alten: Der EH ist krank  *Netbösgemeint*



Für dich reichts noch! wenn du mit deinem neuen Bike berghoch fährst  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (13. Dezember 2006)

langlang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn die Permanente nach dem mir vorliegenden "offiziellen" Plan
> vom Ortsrat für St.Ingbert Nord, das ist der Bereich Wombacher Weiher,
> ...



nun dein erster Beitrag dazu hat mich zumindest davon überzeugt, dass du da  irgendein Problem mit hast, da du doch agressiv angesprungen bist und dich jetzt als beleidigte Leberwurst aus dem Beitrag zu stehlen ist irgendwie ganz billig


----------



## Xededen (13. Dezember 2006)

Halllloooo???

lieb und brav bleiben....Wieso fühlt sich immer jeder auf die Füsse getreten.
Generell: Bei der Schriftform wird oft so formuliert, dass andere es falsch verstehen oder sich angegriffen fühlen.....

Und viele Diskussionen im Forum enden im gegenseitig beschuldigen...
Das kanns doch net sein.

Langlang hat seine Meinung über das teilstück geäußert und da wir alle nunmal zum umgangsprachlichen schreiben und übertreiben neigen sollte man nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen.

@EH: Ich bin damit immerhin schon auf de Spiemont gekommen....trotz 42er Ritzel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

Xededen schrieb:


> @EH: Ich bin damit immerhin schon auf de Spiemont gekommen....trotz 42er Ritzel )



42er - hinten?  

Back to Topic: Ich glaub ich brauch auch so ein Bergabgeschoss, dann hoppelt es wenigstens nicht so, wenn ich die Demonstranten am DB-Trail überrolle  

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. Dezember 2006)

Wie dem auch sei.....

es ist halt wie immer, wer viel macht, steht automatisch in der Kritik.
Tangiert mich aber wirklich nur peripher!

Ich denke wenn jemand schon 17 Jahre "im Geschäft ist" - ich im Übrigen auch nicht viel weniger, hatte er bisher eine unmenge Möglichkeiten selbst was auf die Beine zu stellen!

Im Übrigen, nicht dass ich hier in irgeneiner Frorm Rechenschaft schuldig wäre, sondern lediglich nur zur Erklärung, bin ich, und das ist jetzt kein Witz, von der Landesregierung beauftragt worden, die MTB Permanente zu betreuen.
Der RSC hat damit wenig bis ganz wenig zu tun!

Dies erklärt auch, warum der Verein nicht bis in jedes Detail eingebunden war / ist.
Es gab EINE Arbeitsgruppe mit DREI Leuten - und das war auch und ist auch gut so, sonst würde es diese Strecken in zehn Jahren nocht nicht geben!

Ein kleiner Tip an alle die es besser machen wollen;

Der erste Schritt ist der erste Schritt zum Ziel!
Viel Spaß dabei.

Und noch was.....

diese Permanenten sind kein unumstößliches Gesetz, sollte man irgendwann feststellen, dass etwas gar nicht funktioniert, dann kan man den Streckenabschnitt immer noch umbauen!

Dies ist ein VERSUCHSPROJEKT -erstmalig im Saarland-, wir haben die Chance, dass es weiter ausgebaut wird, genauso kann es auch sein, dass das Ganze wieder eingestampft wird.
- Es hängt an jedem Einzelnen von Euch!-

Viele Grüße
Nix für ungut

Snoopy


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Dezember 2006)

Na also, alles geklärt. Freuen wir uns weiter und warten ab was die Zukunft bringt  

Grüße.


----------



## npk (13. Dezember 2006)

Man man, das ist wie immer.

Einer macht sich eine Menge Arbeit, und das was dabei nicht optimal geworden ist, wird nach oben geholt. Das ist typisch für Deutschland. Nicht das positive sehen, sondern einfach alles niedermachen was ausfindig zu machen ist.

Vielleicht liegt es gerade daran, das es immer weniger Leute gibt die sich angagieren?

Wenn einem die Streckenführung aus dem Grund nicht gefällt, muß es die Tour ja nicht fahren und kann aber für sich was positives raus ziehen. Durch diese permanenten MTB Strecken werden die "Sonntagsfahrer" oder die Fahrer, die sich nicht auskennen, doch prima kanalisiert. Somit meidet man einfach die Strecke und hat seine Ruhe. 

Somit bietet die Strecke doch für jeden etwas. Die, die sich auskennen, können fahren wo sie wollen, und meiden die Strecke und fertig.
Die, die sich nicht auskennen oder zu "Besuch" sind, haben eine Orientierung und treffen gleich gesinnte. 

Also eine prima Aktion! Für alle!


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Dezember 2006)

oje kinners wie kindisch ...  freut euch doch einfach das mal was genehmigt worden ist und ihr auf ner tollen permanente fahren dürft 

und nicht immer streiten  lieber fahren...


----------



## squirrel (13. Dezember 2006)

(Wow, was ist denn hier los?)
Also ich find auch, dass es überhaupt und zu allererst einmal seeeeehr positiv ist, dass es überhaupt jemand geschafft hat, eine MTB-Permanente realisieren zu dürfen. Wir (also alle, die in MTB-Vereinen aktiv sind und die meisten anderen ja auch) wissen doch nur allzu gut, wie schwer es ist, sowas auf die Beine zu stellen. Deshalb denke ich auch, dass wir uns in erster Linie darüber freuen sollten und für das Engagement der Planer danken sollten!!! Wer dann letztendlich dort fährt oder nicht, das kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden. Schließlich wird dann die Frequentierung der Strecke, die von ihrer Attraktivität, Vermarktung und "Konfliktfreiheit" abhängt, über ihren Bestand entscheiden. Und mit Konfliktfreiheit meine ich NICHT das Konfliktpotential, das die Strecke theoretisch bietet, sondern das, das die Biker praktisch nutzen!
Wir alle wissen um die (zum Glück nicht allzu vielen) schwarzen Schafe unter uns, die aus Versehen oder mangels Umsicht bzw. Unfreundlichkeit die Lager "Biker" und "andere Waldnutzer" spalten. Und hier gilt doch selbstverständlich: Egal ob auf einer ausgeschilderten MTB-Route oder nicht, ich habe als verantwortlicher Waldnutzer (egal ob Walker, Biker oder Wanderer) Rücksicht auf die jeweils anderen Waldnutzer zu nehmen. Das schließt alle Parteien ein. Und wenn ich auch noch weiß, dass auf meiner Strecke, egal ob ausgeschildert oder nicht, Fußgänger rumlaufen, dann mach ich halt etwas langsam. Das verdirbt mir doch nicht den Spass am Biken! Und wenn mich Fußgänger auf meiner Route stören, steht es mir doch frei, eine andere zu wählen!

Also von meiner Seite nochmal ein großes Danke an die Organisatoren im Namen aller zukünftigen Nutzer der Strecke für die Arbeit und Mühe!

Und mein Rat an alle Kritiker: Ihr werdet nicht gezwungen da zu fahren. Ganz im Gegenteil: Wenn ihr konsequent und von eurer Theorie überzeugt seid (dass die Strecke zu viele Risiken, z.B. mit Wanderern, bietet), solltet ihr aus Verantwortungsbewußtsein gegenüber euch selbst und dem Ansehen des MTB-Sports doch vielleicht diese Route meiden. Es mag aber dennoch viele geben, die einen riesen Spass auf der Strecke haben!
Und wenn ihr gute Ideen für bessere Strecken habt, wird euch sicher niemand böse sein, wenn ihr mit genau der selben Energie wie die jetzigen Planer eine weitere Strecke angeht und realisiert. Darüber würden wir uns auch sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (14. Dezember 2006)

...danke squirell!

Genau meine Rede!

Dazu gibt es nix mehr zu sagen! 

Freuen wir uns auf Fels - Abfahrten und Single Trails!


----------



## vega970 (14. Dezember 2006)

...dann muss ich mich nach langer Zeit auch melden,
beruflich bin ich jetzt schon 2 Jahre in Karlsruhe und fahre viel im nördlichen
Schwarzwald, hier ist alles ausgeschildert an jeder Kreuzung sind Wegweiser
mit Höhenangabe und der nächsten Bushaltestelle. MTB-Strecken sind noch mal zusätzlich ausgeschildert und habe hier noch keine Probleme gehabt.
Im Gegenteil am "Gipfel" angekommen erklärt mir der einheimische Wanderer alles was ich wissen will. Die Karten für MTB-Strecken gibt es in der Tourist-Info mit GPS, in Loffenau können die Teile auch für die Tour gemietet werden.

St. Ingbert hat noch keinen Tourismus, aber mit einer ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecke ist die Stadt auf dem richtigen Weg.

Und zu Hause habe ich meine eigene Permante, die ich nach belieben, Zeit und Lust verlängern oder abkürzen kann.

Grüßle vega970


----------



## 007ike (14. Dezember 2006)

für alle die nur den Anfang und den Schluss gelesen haben. 

Einer hat sich etwas im Ton vergriffen, wollte aber nur einen Verbesserungsvorschlag zum Frieden aller machen. 

Alle Anderen haben dem einen die selbe Meinung kund getan, dass es sich hier um eine super Sache handelt und man sich auf die erste gemeinsame Runde freut!

Stark vereinfacht..............


----------



## Blocko (17. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> oje kinners wie kindisch ...  freut euch doch einfach das mal was genehmigt worden ist und ihr auf ner tollen permanente fahren dürft
> 
> und nicht immer streiten  lieber fahren...




*Richtig! Abfahrt und Feuer frei in 2007!!!*

@ Burnz: Lass Dich doch nochmal beim Fridaynightride blicken! Wobei man sagen muss die Soulrider sind z.Z. eh etwas schwach vertreten. Ok, Felix wurde wieder Vater! An dieser Stelle: Glückwunsch!!!


Es sieht so aus, als ob 2007 das Bikejahr für IGB und Umgebung schlechthin wird (Kahlenberg, DM, Permanente,...)!


----------



## bikeburnz (17. Dezember 2006)

jo würd gern mal wieder kommen, aber Freitag abend is n schlechter Zeitpunkt.. Freitags geh ich immer ins Training.. 

Aber auch von mir Glückwunsch an de  Vadder Felix


----------



## Jobal (18. Dezember 2006)

erstmal Danke für die Glückwünsche u. keine Sorge, die nächsten Touren sind schon in Planung.

so long, Jobal

PS: Finde die Permanente spitze!


----------



## PirateSB (12. April 2007)

hallo männers! ist die strecke eigentlich schon ausgeschildert - kann man da jetzt auch als hoffnungslos orientierunsloser durch???


----------



## Blocko (13. April 2007)

Gute Frage! Habe auch die Woche mal nach neuen Berichten zum Thema im Netz gesucht. Da gab es nix.  
Von sonstiger Beschilderung ist breit und weit nix zu sehen.

So long...


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. April 2007)

Die geplante, voraussichtliche Eröffnung der Strecke ist im Juli.

Z. Zt. werden in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Saarforst die genauen Bereiche festgelegt, die noch freigeschnitten werden müssen bzw. kleinere Wegebaumaßnahmen notwendig sind.


----------



## Gurkenvieh (29. Juni 2007)

gibts schon was neues? oder ne internetseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2007)

der Saarforst ist meines Wissens zur Zeit am frei schneiden und Wege basteln. Wird wohl noch ein wenig dauern, ist aber nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. Juni 2007)

Gut gut. Bin echt mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## ka-zwo (2. Juli 2007)

Erstmal Glühstrumpf zur Permanente und natürlich an Felix...

Aber erlich gesagt, eins versteh ich dabei nicht ganz: 
Orientierung für Nicht-Locals und Neulinge, schön und gut, aber angeblich soll das ganze als Einbahnstrasse geplant sein  . 
MUSS ich das dann in die richtige Richtung fahren? 
Und was passiert, wenn ich anders rum fahr? (Gibt's dann Kontrollen vor Ort?)
Und was soll die Einbahnstrasserei überhaupt? Darf ich jetzt den Trail XY den immer so gern runter gefahren bin dann im Zweifelsfall nur noch berhoch fahren?

Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. Juli 2007)

ka-zwo schrieb:


> ...aber angeblich soll das ganze als Einbahnstrasse geplant sein  .
> MUSS ich das dann in die richtige Richtung fahren?


 
Nö, im Strassenverkehr darfst Du doch auch mit dem Bike falsch rum in ner Einbahnstrasse fahren -> im Wald gilt das wohl auch 
Hängen bestimmt überall Schilder: "Hier gilt die StVZO"


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. Juli 2007)

ka-zwo schrieb:


> Erstmal Glühstrumpf zur Permanente und natürlich an Felix...
> 
> Aber erlich gesagt, eins versteh ich dabei nicht ganz:
> Orientierung für Nicht-Locals und Neulinge, schön und gut, aber angeblich soll das ganze als Einbahnstrasse geplant sein  .
> ...



Ich stelle mir gerade nen Bikepark mit Gegenverkehr vor...
Oder was denkst du etwa gerade? Einbahnstraßen sind doch da das einzig sinnvolle überhaupt!


----------



## Maui (2. Juli 2007)

Im Bikepark gibts immer nur eine richtung- bergab  

Es sei dann man hebt grad mega ab


----------



## 007ike (2. Juli 2007)

hab mir da noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, da ich aber weiß, dass da richtig böse singletrails vorkommen mit schönen downhills, wäre eine vorgegebene Richtung sinnvoll.
Man stelle sich mal vor man kurbelt konzentriert im kleinsten Gang einen technischen singletrail hoch wärend von oben jemand den Flow bergab geniest............ ;-)
.................. aber ich warte mal ab bis ich was von den Machern höre, bzw. sehe bevor ich hier das Blaue vom Himmel herab spekuliere!


----------



## Limit83 (3. Juli 2007)

Deine Spekulationen sind schon richtig! Natürlich werden keine Verbote ausgesprochen, dass der Trails XY jetzt nur noch in die eine Richtung gefahren werden darf, Locals dürfen noch immer alles so fahren, wie sie möchten. Aber die Permanenten werden nur in eine Richtung ausgeschildert werden, damit sich andere Waldnutzer auf die Richtung einstellen können, aus denen die Biker eher kommen. Auch werden die Wege in die eine Richtung wesentlich mehr Spaß machen, als in die andere. 
So hab ich das bisher mal verstanden...
Gruß Limit


----------



## ka-zwo (3. Juli 2007)

Spekulation hin oder her... Ich orientier mich nach wie vor mit der guten alten Wanderkarte  



Limit83 schrieb:


> Auch werden die Wege in die eine Richtung wesentlich mehr Spaß machen, als in die andere.
> Gruß Limit



Nach einigen Begegnungen im Wald mit CC-Piloten und Marathonisti musste ich feststellen: In welche Richtung ein Trail Spaß macht, ist reine Geschmackssache.

Mein Fazit: Ein Haufen Aufwand und Stress für ein paar Schilder mehr im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. Juli 2007)

ka-zwo schrieb:


> Spekulation hin oder her... Ich orientier mich nach wie vor mit der guten alten Wanderkarte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ein Fazit bevor was fertig und probiert wurde


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

warumm immer so negativ? Seit doch einfach froh, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich die Mühe machen. 
Zumal Ausgeschildertet Wege für ortsunkundige doch super sind. Nicht jeder, kann beim Biken noch schnell die Wanderkarte lesen. 
Auch sind die Permanenten kein "muss" sondern ein "kann". 

Wer nicht jeden Tag über die gleiche Hausstrecke heizen möchte und mal etwas über den Tellerrand hinausschaut, wird sich über jede gut ausgeschilderte Tour freuen. 
Ich zumindest, freue mich darüber und werde mir sicher, das ein oder andere mal, die Strecke unter die Reifen nehemen. 

Mein Respekt gilt allen, die sich die Arbeit aufhalsen, damit ich locker ne schöne Biketour machen kann und das auch noch für lau. 

Danke an alle, die mithelfen.


----------



## Tobilas (4. Juli 2007)

Applaus, MW  
außerdem sind wir hier im Saarland sowieso gesegnet was Trails und Bikemöglichkeiten angeht, wieso immer nur auf die gleichen Strecken? Es gibt Gegenden, da kannst du stundenlang kurbeln ohne auf irgendjemanden zu treffen.. (besonders bei diesem Mistwetter im Moment) :kotz:


----------



## h.jay (7. Juli 2007)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> warumm immer so negativ? Seit doch einfach froh, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich die Mühe machen.
> Zumal Ausgeschildertet Wege für ortsunkundige doch super sind. Nicht jeder, kann beim Biken noch schnell die Wanderkarte lesen.
> ...


Ich habe diese Diskusion nur beiläufig verfolgt und kann dir nur zustimmen. Ich stamme aus dem Nordsaarland und bin mittlerweile ins Hessenland umgezogen. Ich kenne diese Permanente aus dem Kreis St.Wendel. Dort gibt es 8(?) solcher Strecken. Nicht gerade mit viel Trailanteil aber immerhin ausgeschilderte Routen. Ich finde sowas echt gut und werde die Strecke St.Ingebert sicherlich mal abfahren, wenn sie fertig ist und ich wieder auf Heimaturlaub bin! Solche Routen sind einfach mal eine nette Abwechslung. Ich für meinen Teil will abundzu auch mal neue Gegenden kennenlernen und nicht immer auf den altbekannten Trails fahren, auch wenn diese wunderschön ist. Deswegen bekommt ihr von mir schonmal ein  für die Arbeit die ihr investiert habt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Juli 2007)

Weiss jemand schon mehr???


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weiss jemand schon mehr???




Yop, das tut wer! 

Die Strecke wird im Moment durch den Forst freigeräumt; schätze mal dass dies bereits zu 80% erledigt ist.
Danach geht es an die Ausschilderung - wobei die Forstmannschaft Anfang August in ihrem wohlverdienten Urlaub ist.
Die offizielle Eröffnung ist wahrscheinlich ca. 2 Wochen vor der DM MX!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (27. Juli 2007)

gibts mehr infos? kann man die strecke schon befahren?
weil ich bin aus otw und wollte am we mal igb unsicher machen, nur hab ich keine ahnung, wo ich da fahren soll..


----------



## 007ike (28. Juli 2007)

zu deiner Info 2 Wochen vor der DM MX heißt wohl im September wird die Strecke offiziell eröffnet.


----------



## Blocko (15. September 2007)

Die ersten Schilder stehen!


----------



## snoopy-bike (15. September 2007)

Nicht nur die ersten Schilder!

Heute wurde die PUR (so der Name der beiden Strecken) offiziell eröffnet.

Ein paar Schilder fehlen noch (im Süden) aber spätestens bis Ende der kommenden Woche ist sie komplett!

Es war ein schwieriger und steiniger Weg bis hierhin (insgesamt stecken 6-7 Jahre Arbeit dahinter!)
Ich hoffe auf die Vernunft der Fahrer, damit die PUR eine längere Lebenserwartung als ein Jahr hat.


----------



## Blocko (15. September 2007)

Stimmt, konnte auch bereits einsehen, dass es sich um 2 Strecken handelt. Eine führt komplett um St.Ingbert (grüne) und die andere mehr in der Ecke Kahlenberg <-> Sulzbach (blau). Offizielle Einstiegspunkte gibt es drei: Park&Ride St.Ingbert-West, Ausgangs Hassel Richtung Niederwürzbach und oben zwischen St.Ingbert und Schnappach (Schüren).

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dies ein harter Kampf war (warum siehe auch weiter unten). Desshalb an dieser Stelle mal *ein großes Lob vorab *(noch nicht alles gefahren)!!!    

 
An dieser Stelle auch gleich der Hinweis an die Community: Heute musste ich leider feststellen, dass wieder Saboteure oder einfach ausgedrückt kranke Köpfe im Wald unterwegs sind -> Auf dem Präsidenten-Trail musste ich mehrmals voll in die Eisen steigen, da mittem im Weg, eindeutig absichtlich, fette Äste platziert wurden. Bin nett ausgewichen bzw. drüber gesprungen, jedoch kann so etwas bei dem ein oder anderen ins Auge gehen, wenn sich so etwas hinter einer Kurve komplett unerwartet auftut. 
  **** off Bastards!!!  
Hier mein Kommentar an diese Idioten: Jedes Jahr machen Holzfällarbeiten im Wald 1000X mehr kaputt als Biker in 10Jahren! Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## devnull (16. September 2007)

Super  , dass es doch Wirklichkeit wurde.
Freue mich schon auf die kommenden kurzweiligen Winterrunden  

Wer wird sich denn um die Streckenpflege und Erhaltung massgeblich kümmern ?
Ist das Ehrenamtlich z.B auf Vereinsebene, oder Sache der Stadtverwaltung ?

@Blocko

Es müssen nicht immer Saboteure sein, die speziell etwas gegen Biker im Schilde führen.
Was mir schon aufgefallen ist, dass speziell in der Nähe von Reiterhöfen es immer
wieder zu solchen ungeahnten Gefahren kommen kann. 
Viele Hobby-Reiter bauen sich gerne kleine Spring- oder Hüpfpacours mit Ästen oder sonstigem Gerümpel für ihre Pferdchen.
Habe mir auch schon die Mühe das wegzuräumen, nützt aber nix, am nächsten Tag liegts schon wieder da.
Ich sehe das mittlerweile von der sportlichen Seite. Ich räume es weg, und die räumen es wieder hin. 


mfG
Chris


----------



## Blocko (16. September 2007)

An unseren UNIX-Freund: Lass aber bitte die Northshores und die Rampen stehen. 
(Ich rede in erster Linie von Single-Trails, auf denen sich kein Pferdchen tummeln würde.)


----------



## EllisDee81 (23. September 2007)

Das sind keine Reiter oder sowas... siehe hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300746


----------



## Oberaggi (23. September 2007)

Letzte Woche waren wir dann auch mal auf der Pur (wer hat sich eigentlich den Namen ausgedacht ) und finden es natürlich klasse, dass es endlich geklappt hat. Leider sieht das wohl nicht jeder so  
Die Teile die wir gefahren sind, sind schön, aber ich denke die Beschilderung ist noch zu optimieren, insbesondere für ortsunkundige könnten die Schilder deutlicher sein, aber die Pfeile an den Bäumen gehören andererseits wohl auch zur Markierung. 
Demnächst werden die Schlammspritzer wohl mal den ein oder anderen Abschnitt in ihre Tour integrieren.  
Hier sind auch ein paar Bilder von der Übersichtstafel, da im Internet ja sonst nichts zu finden ist.


----------



## Maui (24. September 2007)

echt coole sache. wenn es mal ne 20km runde gibts versuch ich mich auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (24. September 2007)

Wo liegen denn auf der Strecke so die absoluten Leckerlies - sprich die besten Trails? Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu fahren, z.Zt. bin ich auch krank, hab aber direkt vor der haustür nen einstiegspunkt... kenne bei weitem nicht alle trails in und um st.ingbert, da ich hauptsächlich am stiefel, betzental, hassel und niederwürzbach unterwegs bin.

will aber diese woche, wenn gesundheit das wieder zulässt, gern mal eine runde auf der strecke drehen.

und noch was: was beduetet eigentlich dieser unsägliche name?


----------



## Blocko (28. September 2007)

By the way: Gibt es im Saarland noch weitere MTB-Permanenten aktuell bzw. in Planung, die 'pur'e Begeisterung erzeugen?


----------



## Maui (28. September 2007)

auf jedenfall dauerte aber noch bis 2008


----------



## Blocko (29. September 2007)

Maui schrieb:


> auf jedenfall dauerte aber noch bis 2008



...abgesehen von Bike-Parks!


----------



## hausmuell (29. September 2007)

Ich war gestern nachmittag von Schüren aus auf der NordWest-Passage unterwegs. Die Strecke hat etwa 900 hm auf 40km Länge. Man kann aber auch nur über östliche Runde (Wombach-Weiher) fahren, ca. 14 km oder die West-Runde, halt dann 26km, wobei man mehrere Kreuzungen hat wo man abkürzen kann. Die Abkürzungen sind aber nicht beschildert (IKEA-Syndrom).
Die Schilder stehen manchmal wenns auf dem Hauptweg weitergeht sehr weit auseinander,also aufpassen. Der Weg zurück auf den rechten Weg könnte lang werden. Aber ansonsten: Spass PUR, daher wohl der Name. Vor den Strecken im Pfälzerwald braucht sich die Pur nicht verstecken, Trails satt.
Teilweise sind sie extra angelegt und ohne Schilder könnte man dran vorbeifahren. Also rauf auf die Bikes und den Wald gefegt.  

wer auf himmlische Unterstützung steht, hier die GPS-Daten für MagicMaps + Google


Anhang anzeigen PUR 40.zip


----------



## Mais (30. September 2007)

ich hab mir vor 3 tagen beim trailfahren schon was geprellt

und jetzt schau ich aus den fenster und das wetter ist einfach nur PORNICIOUS  

und genau deswegen mach ich mich jetzt auffe socken!


----------



## Mais (30. September 2007)

mitfahrer pienst rum... heute noch irgendwer auf der strecke?


----------



## nojumper (30. September 2007)

danke, hatte heute morgen schon meinen PURen Spaß   
Leider scheints schon einige Schilder erwischt zu haben. Nachdem man den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad hochgekurbelt ist, gehts in 3 Richtungen, leider ohne Ausschilderung. Ich fürchte mal, dass da irgendjemandem die Biker missfallen, insbesondere im Bereich nach dem Pfad, hatte es hunderte Walker, die trotz freundlichem Grüßen und langsamem Vorbeifahren (bis hin zum Balance-Training) nicht gerade freundliche Kommentare für uns übrig hatten  
Tip für die Ersatzschlilder: So hoch hängen, dass man auch mit Walking-Stöcken nicht mehr drankommt . Die Farbmarkierungen an den Bäumen dürfeten auch schwerer zu entfernen sein als angeschraubte Schilder  

Aber der Streckenverlauf ist - gelinde gesagt -


----------



## Mais (30. September 2007)

was mich wundert ist eins am stiefel: 

wenn man von richtung st.ingbert süd kommt (durch die unterführung) dann an der kreuzung (mit den bänken) die 2. rechts nimmt den stiefel hoch und dann nach ca 600m. bei dem schild abbiegt (links hoch, grüner und blauer pfeil) hat man ein stück später nurnoch den blauen pfeil den berg hoch und mit der markierung aufm baum is das so ne sache, der is ja schließlich rund 

mir fällt mal auf wie marginal mein wissen um die namen der st.ingberter trails und wege ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (30. September 2007)

nojumper schrieb:


> danke, hatte heute morgen schon meinen PURen Spaß
> Leider scheints schon einige Schilder erwischt zu haben. Nachdem man den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad hochgekurbelt ist, gehts in 3 Richtungen, leider ohne Ausschilderung. Ich fürchte mal, dass da irgendjemandem die Biker missfallen, insbesondere im Bereich nach dem Pfad, hatte es hunderte Walker, die trotz freundlichem Grüßen und langsamem Vorbeifahren (bis hin zum Balance-Training) nicht gerade freundliche Kommentare für uns übrig hatten
> Tip für die Ersatzschlilder: So hoch hängen, dass man auch mit Walking-Stöcken nicht mehr drankommt . Die Farbmarkierungen an den Bäumen dürfeten auch schwerer zu entfernen sein als angeschraubte Schilder
> 
> Aber der Streckenverlauf ist - gelinde gesagt -



Hallo,
wenn man den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad hochfährt gehts nach rechts Richtung Weidenberghütte... es fehlen einige Schilder, insbesondere zwischen Rohrbach und IGB / Hobbels... werden umgehend erneuert.

Gruß


----------



## Klinger (30. September 2007)

Ich war heute im Bereich Stiefel-Rentrisch-6Eichen-Schüren unterwegs.

Kommentar:


----------



## hausmuell (30. September 2007)

Mais schrieb:


> was mich wundert ist eins am stiefel:
> 
> wenn man von richtung st.ingbert süd kommt (durch die unterführung) dann an der kreuzung (mit den bänken) die 2. rechts nimmt den stiefel hoch und dann nach ca 600m. bei dem schild abbiegt (links hoch, grüner und blauer pfeil) hat man ein stück später nurnoch den blauen pfeil den berg hoch und mit der markierung aufm baum is das so ne sache, der is ja schließlich rund
> 
> *mir fällt mal auf wie marginal mein wissen um die namen der st.ingberter trails und wege ist....*




schliesse mich an.........
den Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad kenne ich nur aus den Nachrichten Ende 60er, Anfang 70er.   Vielleicht könnte mal jemand auf der grünen Strecke sein Navi mitlaufen lassen und als .gpx hier einstellen. Die Tafeln an den Einstiegsstellen sind zur Orientierung etwas grob und zu unhandlich zum mitnehmen. Ausserdem fordere ich für Schilderklauer die Todesstrafe - oder ein Ticket für WND-Marathon  2008, gültig nur bei Dauerregen


----------



## Blocko (2. Oktober 2007)

Grundsätzlich bin ich eher ein Biker, der sich in den Wäldern von Hassel und Kirkel bzw. auf der Marathonstrecke tummelt. Nun gibt es die PUR, die sich vornehmlich (blaue Route) nordwestlich von IGB erstreckt. Somit hieß es gestern: Auf zu neuen Ufern!
In Schüren mit meinem Partymobil angekommen war zuerst die Frage, wo ist der Startpunkt? Wo kann man parken? Da fehlt noch das Schild ('MTB-Strecke') für die blinden Autofahrer. ;-)
...doch dann ging es ca. 18.30Uhr los. Ich entschied mich für die blaue Route und davon den Teil komplett links vom nördlichen Einstiegspunkt.
Hoppla, genial war direkt das erste Gefühl nachdem es einen Singletrail inklusive Sprung hinunter ging. Überraschend positiv war auch mein Eindruck von den vielen verschiedenen Singletrails im Wald zwischen Schüren und der L250. Holz-, Schlamm-, enge, mit Bäumen versehene Trails es war alles dabei. Super schön und abwechslungsreich!  
Kurz vor der L250 überraschte ich noch eine Horde Nordic-Walker, die brav zur Seite gingen nachdem sie meine Fully-Maschine samt Komplettbeleuchtung sahen. 
Bei der Anfahrt zum Stiefel wurde es dann auch dunkel. Nun ging der PURe Anspruch der Strecke allerdings erst los. Zum einen der Sprung in die Kuhle hinter dem Stiefel (war es einmal ein Bunker oder ein Haus?) und zum anderen der DH mit zwei drei Spüngen wurden im Dunklen zur Herausforderung.  
Kurz vor Rentrisch kam es dann doch dazu, dass ich mich leicht verfuhr. Hier ist kurz vor dem Hof oberhalb von Rentrich unklar, ob die Pfeile geradeaus oder nach rechts weisen. Sie zeigen nach rechts (leicht hoch)! ;-)
Wieder oben an der L250 angekommen kam es zur nächsten Unklarheit. Direkt nach der Schranke fehlen die Schilder, ob es geradeaus oder rechts (da wo man zuvor bei der Hinfahrt herkam) geht. Es geht geradeaus!
Weiter ging es durch die Nacht über diverse Singletrails bis kurz vor der L244. Der Akku ging in den roten Bereich aber es waren laut Plan ja nur noch wenige KM. Auch hier habe ich im Dunkeln die Schilder verpeilt und bin in den Ort gerast. Machte aber nix, da es via L244 wieder auf die Strecke ging, die dann auch bald in Schüren endete.

*Resüme: Sehr sehr positiv überrascht über die blaue Route. Sie hat in meinen Augen einen gefühlten Singletrailanteil von über 70%. Der Anspruch gerade im Stiefelbereich ist nichts für DB-Trail Verweigerer. ;-) Insgesamt ist in jedem Fall ein Fully ratsam. Ich werde nun mal öfters im 'Norden' fahren.  * (Wäre in meinen Augen auch einmal eine Alternative für den Marathon.)


----------



## Limit83 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hey Blocko!
Schöne Beschreibung! Besonders die Abfahrt mit den 2-3 Sprüngen vom kleinen Stiefel hinunter ins Grummbachtal ist eine meiner Lieblingsabfahrten! Aber ein Fully ist hier kein Muss - auch alles mit dem Hardtail gut zu meistern. Die Trails oben in Schüren kannte ich vorher auch teilweise noch nicht und bin jedesmal erstaunt.
Leider ist die Pur als Rennstrecke schonmal aus dem Grund schwierig, weil zuviele Hauptstraßen überquert werden. Die zu sperren würde das Budget sprengen bzw. Sponsoren- und Startgelder wie St. Wendel benötigen. 
Also genießt die Pur als Trainigsstrecke - ich mache es schon lange. Vielleicht gibt es ja im Frühjahr noch eine kleine Überraschung??? 
Gruß Limit


----------



## hausmuell (3. Oktober 2007)

*Resüme: Sehr sehr positiv überrascht über die blaue Route. Sie hat in meinen Augen einen gefühlten Singletrailanteil von über 70%. Der Anspruch gerade im Stiefelbereich ist nichts für DB-Trail Verweigerer. ;-) 

 Muss doch mal widersprechen: Auch als DB-Trail-Verweigerer habe ich meinen Spass am Stiefel, den Sprung in die Kuhle lass ich halt. Und heute hab ich am DB erst vor der Stufe gescheut, arbeite dran. 
Übrigens neue Variante der Sabotage: hinter rohrbach lagen die üblichen Äste, schönes Hüpftraining. Interessant waren einige reinweisse Schilder, anscheinend  geht da jemand mit Aceton zu Werke.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

als Initiator und Kämpfer der PUR (über fast 7! Jahre) möchte ich Euch bitten, mit Verantwortungsbewustsein mit dieser auch umzugehen.

Anlaß ist hierzu eine Kontaktaufnahme durch das Umweltministerium an mich persönlich:

Es war ein langer und sehr schwieriger Weg diese Strecken einzurichten, genauso lang und schwierig dieser Weg war, so kurz und schnell, kann auch die Aufhebung dieser Strecke durch die Verantwortlichen in Angriff genommen werden, wenn sich der Eindruck verfestigt, dass die bestehenden Vorurteile durch andere Nutzer im Wald, sich als Fakt herausstellen sollten.

Ich bitte eindringlich alle Nutzer dieser Strecke, von Nacht- und Dunkelfahrten Abstand zu nehmen und insbesondere in dieser Zeit auf das Befahren der Single Trails zu verzichten!

In einem Jahr steht die PUR auf dem Prüfstand, wir wollen doch sicherlich alle, dass aus der puren Freude nicht pure Trauer wird, weil es dann nämlich vorbei ist mit dem Spaß!

Ich hoffe stark auf Eure Einsicht!!!!!!!! 

Vielleicht gibt es ja dann die  Chance auf 1 bis 2 weitere Strecken...

Viele Grüße


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Oktober 2007)

recht hast du. ich sehe diese nachtfahrerei auch kritisch. nicht, dass ich den besonderen reiz nicht auch schätze. nicht, dass es manchmal nunmal dunkel ist, bis man im winter endlich aufs rad kommt. aber man muss keine singletrails mitten im wald fahren wenns dunkel ist. wenn das ganze dann quasi noch vereinspolitik ist und man sich mit verwackelten helmkamera-videos im schein von teuren lupine-lampen auf seiner webseite selbst beweihräuchert, dann ist das fürs image der mountainbiker schädlicher als es durch ein bisschen spendensammelei wieder aufgewertet werden kann.


----------



## agent_smith (4. Oktober 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> recht hast du. ich sehe diese nachtfahrerei auch kritisch. nicht, dass ich den besonderen reiz nicht auch schätze. nicht, dass es manchmal nunmal dunkel ist, bis man im winter endlich aufs rad kommt. aber man muss keine singletrails mitten im wald fahren wenns dunkel ist. wenn das ganze dann quasi noch vereinspolitik ist und man sich mit verwackelten helmkamera-videos im schein von teuren lupine-lampen auf seiner webseite selbst beweihräuchert, dann ist das fürs image der mountainbiker schädlicher als es durch ein bisschen spendensammelei wieder aufgewertet werden kann.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (4. Oktober 2007)

Ein Problem für die Wanderer könnte der Matsch sein. Ich bin gestern 30 km auf der blauen Strecke gefahren und war sehr positiv überrascht, wie viele Trails da drin sind. Viele Trails kenne ich und da waren ja alle drin, die interessant sind und auch noch neue, die ich nicht kannte. Und die sind alle wirklich klasse aneinandergereiht  . 

Allerdings war an manchen Stellen viel Matsch und man konnte sehen, dass die Strecke relativ viel befahren ist. Manche Wege wo früher keine Reifenspuren waren, sind schon ziemlich zermatscht. Ich hoffe, dass sich da keine Wanderer dran stören. Leider wird den Herbst und Winter über der Matsch wohl nicht weggehen, so dass es auch für die Wanderer, die nichts von der Strecke wissen, sehr auffällig ist, dass da mit MTB gefahren wird. Aber da wüsste ich nicht, was man ohne Aufwand da dran machen könnte und ich habe ja gestern selbst zum Matsch beigetragen. Das wäre immerhin ein Argument für weitere Strecken, damit sich das ganze etwas verteilt .


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. Oktober 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Ein Problem für die Wanderer könnte der Matsch sein. Ich bin gestern 30 km auf der blauen Strecke gefahren und war sehr positiv überrascht, wie viele Trails da drin sind. Viele Trails kenne ich und da waren ja alle drin, die interessant sind und auch noch neue, die ich nicht kannte. Und die sind alle wirklich klasse aneinandergereiht  .
> 
> Allerdings war an manchen Stellen viel Matsch und man konnte sehen, dass die Strecke relativ viel befahren ist. Manche Wege wo früher keine Reifenspuren waren, sind schon ziemlich zermatscht. Ich hoffe, dass sich da keine Wanderer dran stören. Leider wird den Herbst und Winter über der Matsch wohl nicht weggehen, so dass es auch für die Wanderer, die nichts von der Strecke wissen, sehr auffällig ist, dass da mit MTB gefahren wird. Aber da wüsste ich nicht, was man ohne Aufwand da dran machen könnte und ich habe ja gestern selbst zum Matsch beigetragen. Das wäre immerhin ein Argument für weitere Strecken, damit sich das ganze etwas verteilt .






Vielleicht ein bißchen verfahren?
St. Wendel liegt etwas nördlicher!


----------



## Blauer Vogel (5. Oktober 2007)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein bißchen verfahren?
> St. Wendel liegt etwas nördlicher!


 
Leider war ich in St. Wendel nicht dabei. So richtig schöner Matsch ist ja nicht zu verachten  .

Gut, so schlimm ist es nicht mit dem Schlamm, beim Fahren stört es nicht, aber an manchen Stellen sind halt Matschlöcher mit vielen Reifenspuren, die vorher in der Form sicher nicht da waren. Irgendwie kriegt man da ja ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn man direkt nach dem Regen fährt und alles zermatscht. Keine Ahnung ob sich da ein Wanderer dran stört. Wenn es wieder trocken wird, sieht man sicher keine Reifenspuren mehr.


----------



## scotty20 (6. Oktober 2007)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> recht hast du. ich sehe diese nachtfahrerei auch kritisch. nicht, dass ich den besonderen reiz nicht auch schätze. nicht, dass es manchmal nunmal dunkel ist, bis man im winter endlich aufs rad kommt. aber man muss keine singletrails mitten im wald fahren wenns dunkel ist. wenn das ganze dann quasi noch vereinspolitik ist und man sich mit verwackelten helmkamera-videos im schein von teuren lupine-lampen auf seiner webseite selbst beweihräuchert, dann ist das fürs image der mountainbiker schädlicher als es durch ein bisschen spendensammelei wieder aufgewertet werden kann.



Hmm - ob dieser Beitrag jetzt differenziert oder doch etwas polemisch ist? Nachtfahren = Vereinspolitik, teure Lupine-Lampen, verwackelte Videos, bisschen Spendensammeln...

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß CrazyEddy unseren Verein, BIKE-AID e.V., im fokussiert? Ich fühle mich jedenfalls angesprochen ;-) und möchte den Beitrag im Sinne unserer Mitglieder als Vorstand kurz kommentieren:

1. Nachtfahrten haben bei uns in der Gegend noch zu keinerlei Konflikten oder Diskussionen geführt. Auch nicht bei nächtlichen Begegnungen mit Jägern oder Förstern. Wenn das der Fall wäre würden wir uns an einen Tisch setzen und eine Lösung suchen - oder auf bestimmte Strecken verzichten.

Wenn es gar um Rücksichtnahme auf Tiere geht...  Bitte konsequenterweise zunächst selbige nicht mehr in Scheiben schneiden und essen ;-)  
NB: die besten Biker in unseren Team sind Veganer. Ich nicht - ich esse Fleisch ;-)

Mag sein, daß die MTB-Akzeptanz bei den Verantwortlichen in unserer Gegend hoch ist,  weil wir uns um bestimmte Waldabschnitte kümmern (Müll sammeln, Wege pflegen u.v.a mehr). Da gibt es einige Ideen wie man 
Kritikern den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen kann.

Wenn ich mir die Reaktion der Presse und Öffentlichkeit anschaue und die Begeisterung und den Enthusiasmus unserer 200 Mitglieder anschaue, habe ich Mühe zu erkennen wo wir dem "Image der Mountainbiker schaden". Wir denken, das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 

2. Wo steht denn, daß Nightrides bei uns "Vereinszweck" sind? Der Vereinszweck unseres gemeinnützigen Vereins ist "Förderung des MTB-Sports und Förderung sozialer Projekte durch Spendensammeln". Die Satzung schicke ich auf  Wunsch gerne zu. 

Seit Jahren bieten wir wöchentliche Dämmerungs- oder Nachtfahrten an - ein Menüpunkt unter vielen ;-) Nightrides sind ebenso wie Fototouren, Downhill, Events, Alpencross, Rennen, Singlespeed, eine Spielart unseres Sports. Jeder soll damit umgehen wie er mag. 

3. Klar, Lampen können teuer sein, dieses Schicksal teilen sie mit Designer-Jeans, Autos und... Bikes: Zwischen einem Spark Ltd. und einem Decathlon-Cruiser liegen Potenzen. Beides fährt. Jeder soll wählen was er mag und sich leisten kann.

4. "Bisschen Spendensammelei" Eieiei,  - vielleicht diskutierst Du darüber mal mit den Vertretern der Spendenempfänger - oder lies doch einfach auf unserer Website die Briefe der Spendenempfänger. Fast 30.000 EUR sind für uns und für die Empfänger kein "bisschen Spendensammelei" - sondern eine nachhaltige Idee, die von Mountainbikern deinesgleichen seit 3 Jahren konsequent mit Leben gefüllt wird. Ganz sicher ist das aber auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein dort wo die Kohle benötigt wird...

5. Das nächtliche Helmvideo.... stimmt, das ist echt stellenweise verwackelt, aber daran arbeiten wir. Ich gebs an den Kameramann weiter ;-)

Ich finde jedes Engagement für unseren Sport - speziell dieses für die permanente  PUR-Strecke - großartig! Man sollte nicht alles in typisch deutscher Manie(r) kaputtdiskutieren. Im Übrigen sind nach meiner Erfahrung die Diskutierer und Kaputt-Reder nicht zwangsläufig diejenigen, die sich engagieren oder selbst einmal die Ärmel hochkrempeln. 

Und wenn, wie in diesem Fall, von den Initiatoren gewünscht wird die Strecke nachts zu meiden, dann wird es dafür Gründe geben und man sollte sich dran halten! Ohne wenn und aber - auch aus respekt vor denjenigen, die sich engagieren und es wohl beurteilen können!
Nachts biken macht auch auf breiten Feldwegen und auf freiem Gelände sehr viel Laune.


Sportliche Grüße und Ride on!

Eric Haus
Vorstand BIKE-AID e.V.

http://www.bike-aid.de
http://www.alpencross.com


----------



## squirrel (6. Oktober 2007)

Warum neigen eigentlich Menschen, die engagiert eine Sache betreiben und mit Herz bei der Sache sind, immer so zu Extrempositionen und Polemik? (Und damit beziehe ich mich nicht auf einen einzelnen Beitrag hier im Forum!)

Leute, es geht doch hier nur um die Bitte, Vernunft walten zu lassen!

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass beim Nachtbiken (dem ich mich auch hin und wieder hingebe), nicht zwangsläufig Trails befahren werden müssen. Mal vom Sicherheitsgedanken abgesehen hat die Anwesenheit von Waldnutzern (jeglicher Art) bei Dunkelheit einen anderen Einfluss auf die Fauna als Anwesenheit tagsüber. (Mich stört es halt auch mehr, wenn ein Auto nachts direkt vor meinem Fenster vorbeifährt als tagsüber  )

Aber da kann man ja auch geteilter Meinung sein. Der Punkt ist doch der:
Wenn ich von Leuten, die meine Leidenschaft zum Sport teilen und lange für etwas gekämpft haben, das in dieser Form in unserer Gegend Seltenheitswert besitzt, darum gebeten werde, eine Strecke bei Dunkelheit nicht mehr zu nutzen um Schaden in Form von Sperrung abzuwenden, dann muss ich darüber doch nicht diskutieren, sondern halte mich einfach dran. Sowas ist doch schon fast mehr eine Frage von Anstand, Respekt dem Streckeninitiator und dem Sport gegenüber.
Wenn ich dann immer noch der Meinung bin, dass Nachtbiken niemandem schadet und ich es unbedingt machen will, finde ich mit Sicherheit eine Menge fahrenswerter Trails in meiner Umgebung. Wenn sich dann nämlich ein zuständiger Förster oder wer auch immer über meine Anwesenheit beschwert und Maßnahmen ergreift, schädige ich wenigstens nicht damit auch noch die Interessen von Mitbikern.
Zwischen einer von Bikern genutzten Strecke irgendwo im Wald (ob Trail oder nicht) und einer öffentlich ausgeschilderten Route besteht halt immer noch ein Unterschied. Im Sinne eins geordneten Miteinanders ist es halt auch manchmal zweckdienlich, nicht immer bis zum letzten auf dem eigenen Recht zu bestehen, auch wenn man im Recht ist.

Ob das Biken auf den ausgeschilderten Trails bei Nässe eventuell (umwelt-)schädlich sein könnte, wurde von offizieller Seite oder überhaupt nicht diskutiert, oder habe ich da was überlesen?

Dann noch was off-topic:
Foren wie dieses sind ein nützliches Mittel der Meinungsbildung und eine sinnvolle Plattform zum gemeinsamen Austausch. Leider sind sich viele immer noch nicht bewußt, dass das geschriebene Wort anderen Gesetzmäßigkeiten unterliegt als das gesprochene. Ein Augenzwinkern während einer Äußerung ist nicht möglich und die dafür einsetzbaren Smilies werden halt mal schnell vergessen. Das führt dann dazu, dass ein unbedarfter Leser schnell mal was anders interpretiert, als es vom Schreiber gemeint war.
Also bevor das hier auch noch diskutiert werden muss: Ich esse Fleisch und verstehe mich trotzdem als umweltbewußter und rücksichtsvoller Waldnutzer und Tierliebhaber! (und bitte legt diese letzten Worte nicht auf die Goldwaage  )


----------



## as65 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Pur-Fahrer,
bin heute einen Teil der blauen Pur-Runde gefahren (siehe http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11350/Mountainbike.11350.html
und war ziemlich begeistert, vor allem der hohe Trailanteil ist toll. Konflikte mit Wanderern und Nordic Walkern gab es keine, obwohl ideales Rausgeh-Wetter herrschte, begegnete mir auf weiten Teilen der Strecke kein Mensch. Ich denke, dass von einigen Leserbriefschreibern in der hiesigen Tageszeitung ein Konflikt aufgebaut werden soll, der so gar nicht existiert. Abgesehen vom Verkehrslärm der nahen  A6 hat mich der Trail-Aufstieg Richtung Stiefel am meisten fasziniert (möchte ihn demnächst auch mal runterfahren), aber auch die Wege in Höhe Sechs-Eichen und Schüren sind klasse. Mit dem oben angesprochenen Matsch hatte ich nur einmal richtig zu kämpfen, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass es nach Regen viele Stellen gibt, die nicht richtig abtrocknen. Insgesamt eine wirklich schöne angelegte Strecke, werde bald mal die grüne Route abfahren ...

Gruß
as65


----------



## saarbiker (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

ein Riesen Lob und Dankeschön an die Organisatoren der PUR!
Bin am Freitag Morgen die blaue Strecke gefahren und bin absolut begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (7. Oktober 2007)

squirrel schrieb:


> Ob das Biken auf den ausgeschilderten Trails bei Nässe eventuell (umwelt-)schädlich sein könnte, wurde von offizieller Seite oder überhaupt nicht diskutiert, oder habe ich da was überlesen?


Das kam von mir. Ich habe das erwähnt, weil snoopy-bike was vom Umweltministerium schrieb. War nur eine Vermutung von mir, dass dies könnte beanstandet werden.


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Oktober 2007)

Wir waren gestern auch auf der grünen und blauen Route unterwegs und ebenfalls begeistert. Obwohl wir uns eigentlich gut auskennen haben wir viele neue Trails entdeckt. Kompliment an die Streckendesigner. 
Matsch war nicht wirklich auf der Strecke (wahrscheinlich wie in WND nach wochenlanger Hitzeperiode  ). Die meisten Abschnitte werden wohl auch den ganzen Herbst und Winter gut überstehen.
Probleme mir Wanderern gabs auch keine, aber leider ein paar weiße Schilder. Was sind das nur für kranke Hirne, die auf so Ideen kommen. 
Die Abfahrt in Elversberg muss man glaub ich nicht unbedingt fahren, aber wenn man sie fährt sieht man die Abzweigung nach rechts nicht und holpert dann die Treppe runter (Gelle Schlammspritzer ).
Alles im allem eine Super Strecke, die uns unbedingt erhalten bleiben sollte bzw. die wir uns erhalten sollten.


----------



## squirrel (7. Oktober 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Das kam von mir. Ich habe das erwähnt, weil snoopy-bike was vom Umweltministerium schrieb. War nur eine Vermutung von mir, dass dies könnte beanstandet werden.


Dann gehen wir mal pragmatischerweise davon aus, dass eine MTB-Strecke auch bei schlechten Wetterbedingungen befahren werden darf, halten uns an die (nicht verbindliche) DIMB-Regel, auf weichem Grund Vollbremsungen nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden und hoffen auch die Vernunft der Be-Fahrer. Frei nach dem Motto: Wir dürfen so lange frei fahren, wie wir nicht unnötigerweise etwas zerstören, was nicht zwangsläufig durch noch so zaghafte Benutzung leidet. Das heißt übrigens auch, dass die Folie von Energieriegeln wieder im Trikot verschwindet, wenn sie in einer Mülltonne entsorgt werden kann. Aber wir reden da ja eigentlich von Selbstverständlichkeiten...


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Oktober 2007)

is da einer die treppe ganz gefahren? ich hab mich zugegebenermaßen das letzte stück nicht mehr getraut und bin dann beim runterschieben ausgerutscht  merke: ich sollte nicht laufen, ich bin auf dem rad einfach sicherer.


----------



## nojumper (7. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Treppe hat mein Steißbein schon vom bloßen Anschauen wehgetan 
Hab' ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Strecke gar nicht die komplette Treppe herunterführt??

Und noch 'ne Vermisstenmeldung: Insbesondere im Bereich Schüren fehlen leider schon wieder einige Schilder: Einmal auf der Abfahrt  aus Schüren raus (grüne und blaue Tour zusammen) und auch den Rückweg der Blauen Route vom Parkplatz Schüren aus Richtung Rentrisch konnte ich nirgends entdecken

...und meine Smileys sind auch gerade verschwunden.....


----------



## Steuermann (7. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an die Organisatoren der PUR !!!  

Ich fahren noch nicht so lange Mountainbike, bin auch schon ein etwas älteres Semester und lasse es daher eher gemütlich angehen. Ich kommen vom Fußballspielen und dachte, dass man in meinem Alter mal mit einem etwas gelenkschonenderen Sport anfangen sollte.  

Die Strecken gefallen mir richtig gut und ich werde -wenn das Wetter so bleibt- noch öfter mal nach IGB kommen.

Gibt´s in IGB eigentlich noch die samstäglichen Treffen der Hobby-Mountainbiker ? Wenn ja, wo ? Immer noch um 14 Uhr ? Und habe ich mit meinen 40 Jahren überhaupt eine Chance, da mitzuhalten ? Wie lange sind die Strecken, die gefahren werden und wieviel Zeit sollte man ungefähr mitbringen ?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Oktober 2007)

*PUR´es Adrenalin!!*​
Besonders mit dem Hardtail auf der Elversberger Treppe (wenn man wie ich das Schild nach rechts nicht sieht!) Ich konnte dann vor dem letzten Teilstück doch noch anhalten ) (Sicher währe dort unten jetzt ein neuer Bombenkrater!!!) 

Ansonsten kann ich mich der allgemein vorherrschenden Meinung nur anschließen:

Eine super Strecke die unbedingt erhalten und gepflegt werden muss.​


----------



## puremalt (8. Oktober 2007)

Die Treppe ist wirklich nett. Auch ich habe das Abzweigschild übersehen und bin vor dem letzten Stück dann auch lieber abgestiegen. Tipp an die Verantwortlichen: da man bei der Treppen-Abfahrt doch mehr auf's Vorderrad als auf die Bäume schaut vielleicht dort einen deutlicheren Abzweighinweis schaffen. Oder alternativ unten am Treppenfuss ein weiteres Richtungsschild.

Zweite Problemstelle für mich war die Abfahrt auf der Minischleife am Stiefel. Da in der Flugschneise ziemlich viel Holz liegt, war mir das doch etwas zu Hardcore.

Die Beschilderung fand ich OK, verfahren habe ich mich nur zweimal im Waldstück zwischen Rohrbach und Kahlenberg. Da ist ein Schild, wenn man nach der steilen Rampe nach Osten fährt, bei dem nicht ganz klar ist, dass es schräg rechts geht. Das sollte man besser ganz nach rechts zeigen lassen.

Ach ja, noch zu der Karte (habe das Faltblatt zur Pur): die Startpunkte Schüren und Sengscheid Parkplatz sind nicht korrekt eingetragen.

Dies ist alles keine Kritik, sondern nur Verbesserungshinweis.

Die Kritik kommt jetzt:


----------



## falco60V (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Bin aus Forbach, und habe Familie in St Ingbert,  kenne also die Landchaft um St Ingbert recht gut.
Möchte gerne mal eine Biketour in der St Ingberter umgebung machen, vieleicht die PUR Trace. 
Kann mir jemanden weiterhelfen ? 
MfG
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Oktober 2007)

Das hört sich doch alles mal nicht schlecht an.....

Das Problem mit den Sachbeschädigungen ist bekannt und man wird eine Lösung finden, diese zu gering wie möglich zu halten (fehlende, zerstörte Schilder etc.)... jetzt kommt ja (leider) der Winter....

... wenn man bedenkt, dass DIE PUR lediglich ein "Kompromiss" ist, denke ich wurden unsere Interessen ganz gut umgesetzt!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Falco60V

ich komme aus Stiring wenn Du willst können wir mal was abmachen.

bin die PUR BLAU und Grün schon öfter gefahren.

Gruss


----------



## nojumper (8. Oktober 2007)

@ snoopy-bike:
Wenn DAS ein Kompromiss ist, dann möchte ich keine Strecke erleben, die Du als kompromisslos bezeichnest  
Viele Trails, extrem viel Abwechlung, kann's mir kaum besser vorstellen


----------



## puremalt (8. Oktober 2007)

nojumper schrieb:


> @ snoopy-bike:
> Wenn DAS ein Kompromiss ist, dann möchte ich keine Strecke erleben, die Du als kompromisslos bezeichnest
> Viele Trails, extrem viel Abwechlung, kann's mir kaum besser vorstellen



Aber ehrlich. Bei manchen Trails hat mich echt gewundert, das der Forst die offiziell genehmigt hat. Ein Lob den pragmatischen Entscheidungsträgern.


----------



## falco60V (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

Du kommst von Stiring? auf jeden Fall können wir was unternehmen!
Bin am Chalet Glück auf noch gestern gefahren.
Wohne allerdings jetzt in Woustviller und nicht mehr in Forbach, aber macht nichts.
Bin lange auch in La petite pierre und Saverne-Lutzelbourg gefahren.
Kenne mich dort gut aus.
Wie gesagt sind mir die St Ingberter Trails unbekannt.
Alex


----------



## snoopy-bike (10. Oktober 2007)

nojumper schrieb:


> @ snoopy-bike:
> Wenn DAS ein Kompromiss ist, dann möchte ich keine Strecke erleben, die Du als kompromisslos bezeichnest
> Viele Trails, extrem viel Abwechlung, kann's mir kaum besser vorstellen




....es hätte da noch ein paar schöne Sachen gegeben... 
....aber wie gesagt, wenn sich ALLE Benehmen gibt es vielleicht auch mal ne rote, graue, braune, gelbe, orangene.........  -PUR

Gruß
snoopy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe heute die Schilder entdecken können, die zum Startpunkt der PUR führen. Die Schilder führen vom Burger King/McDonalds (IGB) durch Hassel und enden irgendwann links auf nem Schotterparkplatz. Ist das der einzigste Einstiegspunkt oder gibts da noch mehr?

Konnte auch nur 3 Schilder entdecken. War leider beruflich unterwegs und in Zeitdruck, sonst hätte ich mal angehalten, um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen...


----------



## Blocko (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo nochmal in die Runde!
Mir ist es doch nach meinem letzten Post wichtig einige ergänzende Statements hier abzugeben:

1. Für mich steht gegenseitiger Respekt für und von allen Besuchern des Waldes als absolute Basis für ein gesundes Miteinander im Mittelpunkt! (Beispiel: Ein Danke, wenn jemand aus dem Weg geht, stellt für mich eine abolute Selbstverständlichkeit dar.)
2. Ich bin absolut dafür Vorgaben, die mit der PUR verbunden sind, einzuhalten und sogar dafür zu kämpfen!
3. Nachtfahrten stellen für mich die einzige Möglichkeit dar im kommenden Halbjahr die Woche über zu biken. Ich sehe sie auch nicht als schlimm bzw. übel an, wenn man dabei auf Tiere (z.B. Gröten) stark achtet und auch sonst 'nicht vom Weg abkommt' sowie Punkt 1 einhält. Das dies nicht auf der PUR möglich ist (im Jahr 07/08) akzeptiere ich voll. (Aber man sollte sich auch einmal fragen in welchem Verhältnis Nightrides von einer Hand voll Biker im Wald zu den tausenden Autos, die in einer Nacht auf der A6 durch den Rohrbacher-Wald donnern, stehen.)

Bei knapp 100KM in letzter Woche möchte ich nochmals meine riesige Begeisterung Ausdruck verleiten!  
Die Treppen in Riegelsberg sind geil. Aber es ist richtig, dass man kaum die Abbiegung nach rechts am Ende rechtzeitig erkennt. Sehr bedauerlich fand ich, dass der Trail hinunter nach Rohrbach von Holzfällmaschinen komplett platt gemacht wurde und nun mehr einer Forststrasse als einem Trail ähnelt. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären in welchem Verhältnis die "Zerstörung" des Waldes durch Biker zu z.B. Hölzfällarbeiten steht.

Keep on riding in the free world!


----------



## PirateSB (12. Oktober 2007)

fährt zufällig jemand (der die strecke schon kennt) von euch morgen (13.10.07) von sb aus die permanente ab und kann mich mitnehmen??? bin die noch nicht gefahren und fehlende schilder stellen somit ein echtes risiko für mich dar


----------



## Limit83 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hey!
War gestern mal teilweise unterwegs und hab mich richtig drüber gefreut, dass sie den alten Steinbruch am Fliegerstein/Scheidterberg extra freigeräumt haben! Macht richtig Laune sich dort reinfallen zu lassen. 
@Pirate: Denke auf der blauen Tour wirste dich schon zurechtfinden - da fehlen meines Wissens die wenigsten Schilder. Außerdem sind die meisten schon durch Pfeile an den Bäumen ersetzt worden. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## chantre72 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin gestern die blaue Route gefahren und bin absolut begeistert  
Feinste Trails und sehr gute Beschilderung. Schön, dass so eine Strecke genehmigt wurde!!
Jetzt ist als nächstes die grüne Tour dran. Hat die jemand als GPS Track?


----------



## Kendooo (15. Oktober 2007)

Bin gestern auch die blaue gefahren. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Aber vom Einstiegspunkt in Scheidt aus wollt ich eigentlich zuerst die große Schleife fahren und dann erst vielleicht noch die kleine. Am Ende hat ichs dann andersrum gemacht, weil für mich nicht zu erkennen war, welche Pfeil welche bezeichnet. Vielleicht noch nen kleinen Vermerk auf die Schilder? Und die Pfeile an den Bäumen könnten von Scherzkeksen vielleicht nicht sabotiert werden, wenn sie mit ner Schablone aufgesprüht würden. Am Stiefel runter lag auch wieder ein ganzer Baum im Weg, den man wohl nur aus dem Weg bekommt, wenn man ihn durchschneidet.
Aber sonst echt top. Und anscheinend sind auch immer einige Leute auf der Strecke unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin gestern auch mal nach St. Ingbert und bin dort die grüne Strecke von Startpunkt Ost nach Startpunkt West, inkl. des Berges westlich des Startpunkt West abgefahren.

Mein Fazit (und das folgende gilt jetzt nur für diese Teile) ist etwas durchwachsen:

1.) entweder war ich und mein Mitfahrer stellenweise blind, oder die Beschilderung ist arg lückenhaft. Wir haben bei 5 Stunden Bike-Zeit wohl gut eine Stunde nur mit Wegfindung, Kartenlesen und Sackgassenfahrten verbracht.
2.) obwohl wir der "Drehrichtung" der Anzeigetafeln folgten (also von Punkt Ost nach Punkt West und nicht umgekehrt), stellte sich die Strecke so dar, dass die meisten Uphills feinste Singletrails waren, während die Downhills langweilige Waldautobahnen waren. Das finde ich sehr schade, denn mit jeder Waldautobahn stieg der Frust, mühsam erkämpfte hm so sinnlos und schnell wieder vergeudet zu haben.
3.) ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich das nur träumte, aber eigentlich dachte ich, es gäbe noch irgendwo im östlichen Bereich der Strecke einen "richtigen" Downhill. Was ich dort vorfand war recht fade und wie überall auch sehr kurz. Das der Lift bzw. die Liftstation in einem derart desolaten Zustand ist, war für mich eine herbe Enttäuschung. Ich hatte da noch die Hoffnung, dass das Teil irgendwann in Betrieb gehen würde - wobei dann natürlich eine geeignete DH Strecke fehlen würde.

Nachdem wir nun ~30km im südlichen Teil der Strecke zurücklegten stellt sich uns natürlich die Frage, wie der nördliche Teil so ist.
Gibt es dort mehr echte Singletrails, die auch mal länger als 15-30 Sekunden dauern? Lohnt es sich irgendwo mal den Sattel herunterzustellen, oder ist es wie im Süden eher eine nette Sonntagsfahrt durch den St. Ingberter Wald?

Vielleicht war ja mein Eindruck von gestern auch nur deswegen so durchwachsen, weil wir auf halber Ost-West Strecke einem grünen gesprayten Pfeil gefolgt sind, der mich auf direktem Wege in ein Wasserloch und danach Sackgasse führte, woraufhin ich die restliche 3/4 der Tour mit nassem rechten Bein fahren durfte


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jörg,
sag mal, wo ist denn ein Einstiegspunkt, bzw. von wo startet man am besten. 
Ich komme aus Richtung Zweibrücken über die A8.
Habe mal alles durchgelesen und gegoogelt aber nix gefunden.

Gruss.
tf


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. Oktober 2007)

^^auf Seite drei oder vier des Threads wird eine der Tafeln verlinkt. Dort zu sehen sind die drei Startpunkte Ost/West/Nord. Das wären mögliche Einstiegspunkte, z.B. für Startpunkt Ost einfach St. Ingbert Mitte abfahren und dann im Kreisverkehr Richtung Hassel. Hinter Hassel gibt es dann zur Linken einen großen Parkplatz samt Beschilderung...


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. Oktober 2007)

danke.
Werde mich dann mal ins Saarland begeben. 
Sind wahrscheinlich viele unterwegs, wie man so liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (15. Oktober 2007)

naja, tot getrampelt wirste nicht, aber es rentiert sich:öfter mal was Neues, und diese Strecke ist echt klasse und empfehlenswert....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. Oktober 2007)

Tobilas schrieb:


> naja, tot getrampelt wirste nicht, aber es rentiert sich:öfter mal was Neues, und diese Strecke ist echt klasse und empfehlenswert....
> Gruß
> Roland



schön 
unseren bike parlk kenne ich ja schon. 
öfter mal was neues.


----------



## banelion (16. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde die Strecken auch sehr schön. Außerdem muss man sich mal keinen Kopf machen wo lang man fährt, sondern fährt einfach nach Schildern!


----------



## Blocko (21. Oktober 2007)

Achtung Leute: Es sind wieder einige Randalierer unterwegs (bei Hassel und am Stiefel). So richtet sich der Terror nun nicht nur gegen die PUR, sondern scheinbar auch gegen den Nordic-Walking Park Hassel.  
Mehr unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300746

Es grüßt,
Blocko

PS: Mit dem heutigen Tag bin ich nun alle Strecken der PUR gefahren. Und wieder ein Lob an die Architekten. Einfach top!!!


----------



## Riemen (25. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich nirgends im Inet ne Karte ind Infos dazu? Die abfotografierten bilder hier im Forum sind ja nicht gerade das Wahre. Außerdem findet die ja auch nicht jeder gleich. Außerdem könnte ein Blick auf eine Karte langes lesen hier im Forum ersparen...

Also an die Organisatoren: Macht mal ne Homepage auf, oder lasst euch etwas Webspace für nen Artikel und ne Karte auf st-ingbert.de geben.

Ist ja schließlich auch Werbung für die Stadt.


----------



## Blocko (27. Oktober 2007)

Riemen schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich nirgends im Inet ne Karte ind Infos dazu? Die abfotografierten bilder hier im Forum sind ja nicht gerade das Wahre. Außerdem findet die ja auch nicht jeder gleich. Außerdem könnte ein Blick auf eine Karte langes lesen hier im Forum ersparen...
> 
> Also an die Organisatoren: Macht mal ne Homepage auf, oder lasst euch etwas Webspace für nen Artikel und ne Karte auf st-ingbert.de geben.
> 
> Ist ja schließlich auch Werbung für die Stadt.



Eine Fanpage der Permanente ist meines Wissens in Planung.


----------



## falco60V (3. November 2007)

Hallo

Wo genau ist der West Einstieg der blauen PUR ?

Gruss

Alex


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

West-einstieg für die "Blaue" gubt es offiziell nicht, am besten ab Schüren...
oder ab dem Mitfahrermitparkplatz Sengscheid durch den KILIAN-Kreisel Richtung Stadtmitte. Dann an der Fußgängerampel nach links ins Wohngebiet und geradeaus durch den Fußgängertunnel, dann stößt Du auf die "Blau".

Viel Spaß dabei !


----------



## p41n (4. November 2007)

bin heute nun endlich die PUR gefahren.. ich bin begeistert.. geile strecke mit sicher 70% trailanteil.. technisch manchmal schon recht schwierig.. besonders, wenn man noch net so geübt ist.. mein kollege meinte, wir wären so zwischen 50km und 60km gefahren (blaue und grüne gemischt).. höhenmeter waren es bestimmt gefühlte 1000.. wieviel es wirklich waren, kann ich net sagen.. anfangs war die strecke net so gut ausgeschildert (startpunkt war hinter hassel), aber dann gings richtig gut.. endlich mal eine gut ausgeschilderte strecke und einfach nur fahren, ohne überlegen zu müssen, welche richtung eingeschlagen werden muss.. ab und an gab es zwar manche stellen, an denen man kurz halten musste, um zu überlegen, wo es weitergeht.. ansonsten gings aber sehr gut.. hindernisse waren kaum vorhanden.. ein zwei baumstämme lagen zwar quer über den trail, aber die räumten wir weg.. ansonsten konnte man hindernisfrei fahren.. allerdings brauch ich mehr kraft und kondition.. zum schluß musste ich arg kämpfen.. hatte aber nen netten mitstreiter, der immer geduldig auf mich wartete.. ansonsten grandiose strecke, die absolut empfehlenswert ist.. 

großes lob an die macher und organisatoren dieser strecke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

